# Does he eat to fast? *video*



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks about right to me. He is a hungry boy! Max is a quick eater also.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

He eats faster than my guys--but my lab and jrt are dainty little eaters. Wagner eats what I would consider normal. *I* personally don't think he eats so fast that it would freak me out though.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

How much food was in there ? If about a cup, he eats like my Lab does and a bit faster than my Golden. With no water (which we have not done for years), Spip the Lab is done eating before you have time to blink.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Your video made me curious. I timed Max eating tonight. He ate 1.5 cups of dry kibble in about 1 minute 40 seconds. He ate it steadily but not overly fast. More methodical than anything else.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Mine eats MUCH faster when his kibble is dry. So fast he chokes. There was about 3/4 a cup in there. The other 3/4 I saved to use in the muffin tin for comparison. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZN9YC0pNZs&list=UUJHPF6uNAEfnZsTLdNipqoQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I timed both today with one cup of kibble mixed in with one cup of water (no soaking ahead of time so that the kibble is mushy, just a mix) which is their regular supper. Spip took 1'25", Flem 2'. While I would rather them be a bit slower, it does not seem to be a problem; a burp here and there but nothing major. I would not worry a lot about Linc's speed but, of course, if you find an easy way to slow him a little, it could do no harm either.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

What is the dry mixed with? And it seems a little rushed to me but mine is a slow eater.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Cari said:


> What is the dry mixed with? And it seems a little rushed to me but mine is a slow eater.


The dry is mixed with water and his joint powder


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

From my perspective the time he takes to eat seems normal to me. Fiona eats one cup in 60 seconds flat. Never timed Tucker but I believe he was faster than that.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Helo eats MUCH faster than that. He would choke before I got him a partition bowl which makes him eat slower and no more choking.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a bit fast but not crazy fast.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, Rocket eats faster than that. Of course, his is straight dry kibble. But I've never worried that he was eating too fast.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

What a handsome, sweet boy Linc is and certainly an eager, hearty eater! lol While slowing him down a bit could be good, if he's not choking, taking in excess amounts of air, or vomitting, I wouldn't fret it. Frankly, I was impressed he was conscientious enough to keep his bowls perched precariously on the step - my gang'd have them capsized with contents strewn about the floor!


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

A1Malinois said:


> I think Lincoln eats way to fast but maybe my judgment isnt the best because my last 2 days would just pick at their kibble through out the day and could careless about food.
> 
> eating from large bowl - YouTube


Seems like a pretty slow and deliberate eater to me. I think you worry way too much about way too many things. Sorry for being so blunt.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Garfield said:


> What a handsome, sweet boy Linc is and certainly an eager, hearty eater! lol While slowing him down a bit could be good, if he's not choking, taking in excess amounts of air, or vomitting, I wouldn't fret it. Frankly, I was impressed he was conscientious enough to keep his bowls perched precariously on the step - my gang'd have them capsized with contents strewn about the floor!


Haha he uses the back of the stair as leverage so he can inhale it faster. How can you tell if he is taking in to much air? He burps a tad after and farts but I dont think his farting is to much. 



artbuc said:


> Seems like a pretty slow and deliberate eater to me. I think you worry way too much about way too many things. Sorry for being so blunt.


Yes, I worry about lots of things with my boy. There are reasons behind that (such as an anxiety disorder) that I am currently working on. Now that I have *some* money saved up for him in case of an emergency I will calm a bit. I was told one thing by a breeder and I have been following it for years so I was not sure if maybe there was a better way or easier one


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Summer eats faster than that from a bowl - but she does put in a few good chews to each mouthful... I've never really worried about her. Now all her kibble meals are served in her Kong Wobbler tho, so it drags the meal out to a good 5-10 mins


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Rose is not much of an eater. If she has only dry food it can take more than an hour to finish it.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks fine to me. Asia eats so fast she will choke but better if I mix water in like you do but she is still a scarfer.


----------

